# iPad 2 Free on Snapdeal



## vineetrocks2005 (Feb 20, 2012)

iPad 2 Free on Snapdeal for a day, buy the deal for free and make yourself eligible to win it. 

iPad 2 Free on Snapdeal


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this real deal? I can't believe this.. 
BTW, is this applicable only to Delhi-NCR region?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 20, 2012)

We are sorry. Your purchase cannot be completed now...


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Its not free, its a lottery, maybe 2/3 units to give away.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 20, 2012)

there is another lottery in koovs. for galaxy note!!. hurry-up!!

Koovs - Koovs brings you an opportunity to win a Samsung Galaxy Note at just Rs. 0. Winners will be polled electronically and declared on 29th February, 2012 | All India Deal


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

All of these are ways to lure people to these shopping sites and get them registered, then a lifetime of nagging and ads.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 20, 2012)

Each and every site that i know these days and then some more illegal torrent sites are offering ipad 2 Free.
  Its like suddenly this is the no 1 things that pulls up people.We can let go, money ,cars ,girls but if its ipad 2 one has got to register .


----------



## KDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> All of these are ways to lure people to these shopping sites and get them registered, then a lifetime of nagging and ads.



True! Who knows if they are even giving it to a real person or not?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought. Who knows... I get lucky..


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> True! Who knows if they are even giving it to a real person or not?


Probably not


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 20, 2012)

Even I registered. Let me see if it works out.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 20, 2012)

I too


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm getting scared of the ads though. Once I registered earlier with snapdeal and till now I get their SMS'.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Meh, see if anyone in digit wins.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2012)

Agniv Mukherjee from Kolkata for winning a brand new iPad 2! 

check this facebook page
Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Agniv Mukherjee from Kolkata for winning a brand new iPad 2!
> 
> check this facebook page
> Wall Photos | Facebook


That guy's profile is not opening, aaaaand the comment says fake


----------



## KDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> That guy's profile is not opening, aaaaand the comment says fake



The Profile is opening... and may be he's a real person. But, still who knows if they really did give away the prize?

For instance, i have a website. I launch such deal. 1000 people register. I ask my friend if I can share his/her profile as a winner? He says sure. I give him a small gift. Now, I spam all the 1000 people daily.  Problem, Participants?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> That guy's profile is not opening, aaaaand the comment says fake



hunt him down. snatch his ipad2


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

KDroid said:


> The Profile is opening... and may be he's a real person. But, still who knows if they really did give away the prize?
> 
> For instance, i have a website. I launch such deal. 1000 people register. I ask my friend if I can share his/her profile as a winner? He says sure. I give him a small gift. Now, I spam all the 1000 people daily.  Problem, Participants?


Yeah, I'd put my name up even if they give me a box of chocolates, its free after all 



Sam said:


> hunt him down. snatch his ipad2


Don't give me ideas


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2012)

Crap! I didn't win it


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 21, 2012)

me too


----------



## dianathom (Feb 23, 2012)

KDroid said:


> True! Who knows if they are even giving it to a real person or not?




My thoughts exactly. I never had faith in lottery anyway!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

I had never ever won a lottery in my life


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2012)

So, the winner declared. And no body we know, won. Not surprising though.

Btw... the fb pic stated that there'e another zero rs deal to win a PS2. When the link is followed, it shows snapdeal under construction or something. :/



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YLV5E.jpg



But, the error page is nice..


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

More like scamdeal


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2012)

waste of time for all of us...


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ ya I tried in 3 deals including ipad 2, sony ps2, tv. I didn't won any. I never won any lottery. I hate my luck & scamdeal. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------

